# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات // ::: مولد الرسول الاعظم ص :::

## ملاك الحسا

نبارك لكم مواليد اهل البيت  عليهم السلام والله يعودكم ان شا ءالله في كل عام 
واليكم بعض المسجات  

*::: مولد الرسول الاعظم ص  :::*

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*في ليلى فاح فيها  العود وغنى القمر
وانتشى الكون فرحا وهلل معه البشر
وخبت نيران الشياطين  وانكفا الشرر
وشق ظلام الليل ونور خير البشر
لفوه في الحرير عجبا كيف يلف  القمر
ام كيف تحويه الايدي وهو كنوز الزهر
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد  وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ماذا أقول في النبي الرسول؟
هل أقول للبدر حييت  ياقمر؟
أم أقول للشمس أهلا ياكاشفة الظلماء؟
أم أقول للسحاب سلمت يا حامل  الماء؟
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ان البرية  يوم مبعث أحمد
نظر الاله لها فبدل حالها
بل كرم الإنسان حين اختار من
خير  البرية نجمها وهلالها
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عسى درب الهنى دربك
وبها اليوم يمتحى ذنبك
وأبعث  تهنئة بها المولد من قلبي الى قلبك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بعشق‎ ‎محمدي‎ 
وضياء علوي ونور‎ 
فاطمي نبارك لكم  المولد‎ 
النبوي‎ 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها  تهنئة
بمولد سيد البشرية
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عوام البشر
والشمس والقمر
يزفون التهاني 
للقائم  المنتظر
بمولد سيد الرسل
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير  
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مسرور مسرور
هالكون مسرور
بمولد نبينا المصطفى  
عالمنا شع نور
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
امام الجعفرية
و خير البشرية
نوره في هالليلة  ظهر
هنوا الامام المنتظر
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
هالليلة عندكم عيد يالجعفرية
,,,,,,,,
.مولد أبو  ابراهيم خير البرية 
,,,,,,,
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بلغ العلا بكمالة...
كشف الدجى بجمالة...
حسنت جميع  خصالة...
صلوا عليه واله...
متباركين 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد  وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
يارب نحظى بحسن الخاتمه ...
وكل من فرح بولادة  الرسول
يحظة بسعادة دائمة....
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بكل زخة مطر 
بكل غمزة نظر 
قبل كل البشر 
اهنيك  
بمولد منقذ البشر 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بمولد منقذ البشرية اهنيك 
واطلب من الله يحميك 
ومن  كل عدو ينجيك 
انت ومحبيك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عدد ورق الشجر...
وعدد رمش البصر...
وقبل كل  البشر...
اهنيك بمولد سيد البشر...
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مستحيل 
تشرق الشمس 
وماتضويك 
ومستحيل 
يجي  المولد النبوي
وماأهنيك 
متباركين 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
الليلة أفراح وسرور... 
صارت الدنيا تنور...
نبارك لكم  ميلاد الرسول...
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
باقة ازهار وورود 
وسلة بخور وعود 
وان شاءالله المولد  النبوي
علينا وعليك يعود 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
كنوز الارض 
تفداكم
وعطر العود
نهديكم
وبمولد  الرسول نهنيكم .
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
فهو  الشمس اذا ما أشرقت 
وهو ضحاها جل في الوصف 
علواٌ وهوخلق لايضاها......  متباركين
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
افرحي يا  قلوب
وشمي الورود
واسمعي تغريد الطيور
الليله مولد الرسول ألف مبروك  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بكل نسمات  العبير
نرسلها في طبق حرير 
تهنئه بمولد سيد البشر
وكل عام وانتم بخير  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك من القلب  رساله
أهنيك فيها مولد منقذ البشريه
وأدعو ربي يثبتنا للنهايه
مبروك  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
قلبي
وقلبك
كله
إحساس
بحب 
محمد  (ص)
نرفع
الراس
وبمولده
نهني
أعز الناس 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل  على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بطيب العود
أهديك
وبماي  الورد
أرويك
وبالمولد النبوي يا حياتي
أبارك لك واهنيك  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
أهديك عطر الورد و  ألوانه
و أرسل جواب أنت عنوانه
و أهنيك بولاد الرسول و أيامه  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بطيب العود  أهديك
وبماء زمزم أرويك
وبمولد الحبيب
أبارك لك وأهنيك  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
يا هاتفي زف التحية  
وألفين ورد وألفين تحية
بمولد النبي خير البرية
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل  على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
للعالم جاء محمد
يوما في احلى مشهد
قد  جعل الدنيا ربعيا
والطير الشادي غرد
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بشرى بعبير الاعياد
قرآن الله الى البشر
بشرى للحاضر  والبادي
ولد الهادي
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
كل القلوب الى الحبيب تميل..
ومعي بهذا شاهد ودليل..  
اما الدليلاذا ذكرت محمدا ..
صارت دموع العارفين تسيل ..
هذا نبراس الهدى  ..
هذا لكل العالمين رسول.
(هنئتم بذكرى المولد 
النبوي الشريف)  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مولاي يامعز  الاولياء
ومذل الاعداء في مولدك
تستبشر السماوات
والارض فهل لنا
انقسم  بحق الله
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ملأت الكون  يا طه سرورا
وفاحت ذاتك المثلى حبورا
لقد زنت الدنا عطرا ونورا
وقد  اسقيتها ماء طهورا
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل  محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
رشه عطر محمديه
وسلة حلوى فاطميه
وعقد لؤلؤ  هديه
بمناسبة ذكرى 
مولد سيد البشريه
محمد صلى الله 
عليه واله وسلم  
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لا تغربي يا شمس  حتى ينتهي مدحي لال المصطفى ولنجله .
واثني عنانك ان اردت ثناهم انسيت ان كان  الوقوف لاجله ؟
ان كان للمولى وقوفك فليكن هذا الوقوف لخيله ولرجله .
يا  مولداً قد حوى عزا واقبالا..
بطلعته يبلغ المشتاق امالا..
نهنئكم بالذكرى  العطرة
لمولد النبي المجتبى 
والحبيب المصطفى 
سيد الأولين  والاخرين،
حشرنا جميعا في زمرتة،
وأوردنا حوضه ورزقنا
محبتة  وشفاعته.
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
طرب الزمان  بسحر صوت المنشد
لمديح خيرالانبياء الامجد 
وكأنه بلسان حال فؤاده 
نادى  بكل موحد متودد
إن مرّذكر المصطفى 
في مجلس أدم الصلاة
على النبي  محمد
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
السلام عليك يا  سيدي 
يا رسول الله في يوم 
مولدك وفي كل يوم 
عليك وعلى الك مني
افضل  الصلاة 
واطيب السلام

 كل شي بالدنيا كأنه ما هو  موجود
لا قرنفل لا بنفسج لا عطر عود
إلا وردة وحدة بس في عيون لورود
وردة  البرية أحلى وأغلى لورود

***************

هالليلة أربعة أنوار هلت من  شمس الكرار
حسين وخيه المبرور لكبر والصبر على  الجور
متباركين

***************

الليل قد تنور والكون قد  تعطر
بالحسين المطهر نبارك لكم المولد

****************

دقات قلبي  بالمحبة تناديكم
وبمولد الحسين تهنيكم

****************

الطيب  للطيبين والحب للغالين
والتهاني للحلوين  متباركين

***************

الحسين عطر الدروب
وحبه باقي في  القلوب
ومولده عيدنا وعيد كل الشعوب

***************

كلمات من  الماس 
وحروف تخطت الأنفاس
بمولد سيد شباب أهل الجنة خامس  الأشباح

*****************

الشوق يسبق خطوتي قبل لا جيك
والعين  حنت قبل لا ينطق لساني
ولهان كلي بالغلا جيت أهنيك


دعواتكم لي بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## سيناريو

*ملاك الحسا* 
*مسجاااااات روووعه* 
*متباركة حبيبتي بالمولد* 

*والله يقضي حاجتك ياااارب......*

*مووووفقه*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*في ليلى فاح فيها العود وغنى القمر
وانتشى الكون فرحا وهلل معه البشر
وخبت نيران الشياطين وانكفا الشرر
وشق ظلام الليل ونور خير البشر
لفوه في الحرير عجبا كيف يلف القمر
ام كيف تحويه الايدي وهو كنوز الزهر


متباركين .. ويسلمو ع المسجااااااات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 



نهدي جميع الموالين اطيب تحياتنا وتهانينا بمناسبة مولد المصطفى الامجد
والمحمود الاحمد عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام
كل عام وانتم بالف الف الف خير
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
في ليلة فاح فيها العود وغنى القمر
وانتشى الكون فرحا وهلل معه البشر
وخبت نيران الشياطين وانكفا الشرر
وشق ظلام الليل ونور خير البشر
لفوه في الحرير عجبا كيف يلف القمر
ام كيف تحويه الايدي وهو كنوز الزهر 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ماذا أقول في النبي الرسول؟
هل أقول للبدر حييت ياقمر؟
أم أقول للشمس أهلا ياكاشفة الظلماء؟
أم أقول للسحاب سلمت يا حامل الماء؟ 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ان البرية يوم مبعث أحمد
نظر الاله لها فبدل حالها
بل كرم الإنسان حين اختار من
خير البرية نجمها وهلالها 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عسردرب الهنادربك
وبهالبوم يمتحىذنبك
وأبعث تهانئةبهالمولدمن قلبي الى قلبك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بعشق‎ ‎محمدي‎
وضياء علوي ونور‎
فاطمي نبارك لكم المولد‎
النبوي‎ 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك وردة جورية
بماء الورد مروية
مكتوب عليها تهنئة
بمولد سيد البشرية 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عوام البشر
والشمس والقمر
يزفون التهاني
للقائم المنتظر
بمولد سيد الرسل 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك إنت
دون الغير
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير
يقول لك
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مسرور مسرور
هالكون مسرور
بمولد نبينا المصطفى
عالمنا شع نور 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
امام الجعفرية
و خير البشرية
نوره في هالليلة ظهر
هنوا الامام المنتظر 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
هالليلة عندكم عيد يالجعفرية
,,,,,,,,
.مولد أبو ابراهيم خير البرية
,,,,,,, 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بلغ العلا بكمالة...
كشف الدجى بجمالة...
حسنت جميع خصالة...
صلوا عليه واله...
متباركين 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
يارب نحظى بحسن الخاتمه ...
وكل من فرح بولادة الرسول
يحظة بسعادة دائمة.... 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بكل زخة مطر
بكل غمزة نظر
قبل كل البشر
اهنيك
بمولد منقذ البشر 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بمولد منقذ البشرية اهنيك
واطلب من الله يحميك
ومن كل عدو ينجيك
انت ومحبيك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
عدد ورق الشجر...
وعدد رمش البصر...
وقبل كل البشر...
اهنيك بمولد سيد البشر... 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مستحيل
تشرق الشمس
وماتضويك
ومستحيل
يجي المولد النبوي
وماأهنيك
متباركين 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
الليلة أفراح وسرور...
صارت الدنيا تنور...
نبارك لكم ميلاد الرسول... 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
باقة ازهار وورود
وسلة بخور وعود
وان شاءالله المولد النبوي
علينا وعليك يعود 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
كنوز الارض
تفداكم
وعطر العود
نهديكم
وبمولد الرسول نهنيكم . 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
فهو الشمس اذا ما أشرقت
وهو ضحاها جل في الوصف
علواٌ وهوخلق لايضاها...... متباركين 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
افرحي يا قلوب
وشمي الورود
واسمعي تغريد الطيور
الليله مولد الرسول ألف مبروك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بكل نسمات العبير
نرسلها في طبق حرير
تهنئه بمولد سيد البشر
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لك من القلب رساله
أهنيك فيها مولد منقذ البشريه
وأدعو ربي يثبتنا للنهايه
مبروك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
قلبي
وقلبك
كله
إحساس
بحب
محمد
نرفع
الراس
وبمولده
نهني
أعز الناس 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بطيب العود
أهديك
وبماي الورد
أرويك
وبالمولد النبوي يا حياتي
أبارك لك واهنيك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
أهديك عطر الورد و ألوانه
و أرسل جواب أنت عنوانه
و أهنيك بولاد الرسول و أيامه 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بطيب العود أهديك
وبماء زمزم أرويك
وبمولد الحبيب
أبارك لك وأهنيك 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
يا هاتفي زف التحية
وألفين ورد وألفين تحية
بمولد النبي خير البرية 
 


تابعـــ :wink: ـــ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
للعالم جاء محمد
يوما في احلى مشهد
قد جعل الدنيا ربعيا
والطير الشادي غرد 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
بشرى بعبير الاعياد
قرآن الله الى البشر
بشرى للحاضر والبادي
ولد الهادي 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
كل القلوب الى الحبيب تميل..
ومعي بهذا شاهد ودليل..
اما الدليل اذا ذكرت محمدا ..
سارت دموع العارفين تسيل ..
هذا نبراس الهدى ..
هذا لكل العالمين رسول.
(هنئتم بذكرى المولد
النبوي الشريف) 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
مولاي يامعز الاولياء
ومذل الاعداء في مولدك
تستبشر السماوات
والارض فهل لنا
انقسم بحق الله 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
ملأت الكون يا طه سرورا
وفاحت ذاتك المثلى حبورا
لقد زنت الدنا عطرا ونورا
وقد اسقيتها ماء طهورا 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
رشه عطر محمديه
وسلة حلوى فاطميه
وعقد لؤلؤ هديه
بمناسبة ذكرى
مولد سيد البشريه
محمد صلى الله
عليه واله وسلم 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
لا تغربي يا شمس حتى ينتهي مدحي لال المصطفى ولنجله .
واثني عنانك ان اردت ثناهم انسيت ان كان الوقوف لاجله ؟
ان كان للمولى وقوفك فليكن هذا الوقوف لخيله ولرجله .
يا مولداً قد حوى عزا واقبالا..
بطلعته يبلغ المشتاق امالا..
نهنئكم بالذكرى العطرة
لمولد النبي المجتبى
والحبيب المصطفى
سيد الأولين والاخرين،
حشرنا جميعا في زمرتة،
وأوردنا حوضه ورزقنا
محبتة وشفاعته. 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
طرب الزمان بسحر صوت المنشد
لمديح خيرالانبياء الامجد
وكأنه بلسان حال فؤاده
نادى بكل موحد متودد
إن مرّذكر المصطفى
في مجلس أدم الصلاة
على النبي محمد 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
السلام عليك يا سيدي
يا رسول الله في يوم
مولدك وفي كل يوم
عليك وعلى الك مني
افضل الصلاة
واطيب السلام 
*·~-.¸¸,.-~*....*·~-.¸¸,.-~**·~-.¸¸,.-~*....*·~-.¸¸,.-~*
نرفع أسمى آيات التهنئة والتبريك لصاحب العصر الإمام الحجة
- عجل الله تعالى فرجه وإلى المراجع العظام - وإلى الأمة الإسلامية بمناسبة ذكرى مولد النبي
الامي القرشي الهاشمي العربي التهامي المكي المدني - صلى الله
عليه وآله - ومولد حفيده الامام جعفر الصادق عليه السلام .. 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~ 
القمر والكون يجتمعوا في الاجتماع الكبير و
الجميل ورسائل رائعة بمناسبة مولد الرسول 
الاعظم (ص) 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
السنة تمشي وتـدور 
ويجي احلى الشهـور 
ونقول لاغلى القلـوب 
كل عام وأنت بصحه 
وسرور .....  
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
ا
للهم أرزق أحبتي:
فرحة مابعدها حزن 
وسعادة مابعدها شقاء
ورزقا مابعده حاجة
واجعل اللهم "عيد الأضحى"
بداية تحقق امانيهم 
وجلاء لمتاعبهم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
السنة تمشي وتـدور 
ويجي احلى الشهـور 
ونقول لاغلى القلـوب 
كل عام وأنت بصحه 
وسرور ..... 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
القمر والكون يجتمعوا في الاجتماع الكبير و
الجميل ورسائل رائعة بمناسبة مولد الرسول 
الاعظم (ص) 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
القمر والكون يجتمعوا في الاجتماع الكبير و
الجميل ورسائل رائعة بمناسبة مولد الرسول 
الاعظم (ص) 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
محمد مبعوث بالبشرى هاديا لنا متما مكارم الأخلاق فلماذا لا نهني أمته الإسلامية بمولده 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
وانا أول من يهنئ مولده قائلتا اهنئ صاحب العصر والزمان لمولد الرسول الأعظم واهنئ أيضا المسلومن والمسلمات الموالون لآل بيت محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
نسيم المولد تجدد وبالأنوار والقدس تأكد ومع الطير نغرد كلنا نهوى محمد وآل محمد 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
مستحيل تشرق الشمس وما تضويك ومستحيل يجي مولد الرسول الأعظم ( ص ) وما أهنيك 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء وفم الزمان تبسم وثناء .. متباركين  
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
تهنئة تفوح بعطر الرسالة المحمدية وشذى الولاية العلوية .. كل عام وأنتم بخير 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
سلاما حكى في الحسن درا وجواهرا * تفوح به الأكوان مسكا وعنبرا ... نهنئكم بالمولد  
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
ما بال مكة شعشعة حتى توارى الفرقد الله أكبر إنما ولد الحبيب محمد  
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
بوركت كل البرايا وبالفرح صارت تنادي بمولد الهادي محمد حبه نور الفؤادي 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
يا عالي المقام نهنيك قبل الزحام بمولد خير الأنام ودمت بصحة في كل 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
بالخير مسيتك 
وبماء اللورد رشيتك
وبمولد النبي هنيتك
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
لك إنت 
دون الغير 
أرسل لك
همسة مع
أجمل طير 
يقول لك 
عني
كل مولد وإنت بخير  
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
مسرور مسرور
هالكون مسرور
بمولد نبينا المصطفى 
عالمنا شع نور 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
امام الجعفرية
و خير البشرية
نوره في هالليلة ظهر
هنوا الامام المنتظر 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
هالليلة عندكم عيد يالجعفرية
,,,,,,,,
.مولد أبو ابراهيم خير البرية 
,,,,,,, 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
رسول الله يا نورا تجلى
بك الخلق على الله استدلى
لقد احرزت في الجوزاء ظلى
ونورا منك في العرش استقلى 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
رحمة الله تجلت للأنام
برسول الله والآل الكرام
ولد المرسل هادينا الهمام
هنئوا بعضكم يا مؤمنيين 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
بدرك اشرق على الورى هداية
اسمك احرفه من الاذى حماية
روح ياسين وآية الولاية 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
ألا يا ايها الهادي المعظم
عليك الله قد صلى وسلم
ختاما والهوى ماليس يختم
وذي ارواحنا للحب منجم 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
بشرى بعبير الاعياد
قرآن الله الى البشر
بشرى للحاضر والبادي
ولد الهادي 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
ملأت الكون يا طه سرورا
وفاحت ذاتك المثلى حبورا
لقد زنت الدنا عطرا ونورا
وقد اسقيتها ماء طهورا 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 


ماذا أقول في النبي الرسول ؟ 
هل أقول للبدر حييت يا قمر ؟
أم أقول للشمس أهلاً
يا كاشفة الظلماء ، 
أم أقول للسحاب سلمت 
يا حامل الماء ؟ 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~* 
مستحيل تشرق الشمس 
وماتضويك مستحيل
يجي مولد الامام
نبينا والصادق وما أهنيك 
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*
*•~-.¸¸,.-~*..اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*•~-.¸¸,.-~*

----------


## علي pt

السلام عليك يا سيدي
يا رسول الله في يوم
مولدك وفي كل يوم
عليك وعلى الك مني
افضل الصلاة
واطيب السلام



متباركين بالمولد مقدما
وكل عام وانتم بخير

وعيد ميلاد مبارك بوروود محمدية يا وردة محمدية

----------


## ورده محمديه

هلا واللهـ أخوي علي 
الله يبارك في حياتكم  :amuse: 
وانتوا بعد متباركين بالمولد الشريف وينعاد عليكم بخير وعافيهـ
وشكراً على الورد   :rolleyes:

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*يسلموا ع الطرح*
*القميل قدا* 
*تحياااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلم ع المسجات 

ماننحرم جديدك 

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

سلام الله عليك يارسول الله 

متباركين بالمولد مقدماً

ويسلمو يالغلا على هيك مسيجااات 

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

:signthankspin:  على المرور المبهج 
وأسعد الله ايامكم  
دمتي بحفظ المولى

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مساء الخير 

يعطيك العافية 

على المسجات 

متباركة با المولد 

دمتي بخير

----------


## شاري الطيب

مسجااااااات رووعه 
تسلمي خيتي ع الطرح الحلووو
لاعدمت جديدك
متباركين بالمولد
دمت بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




مرحبآ :)

متبآآآركين بآلمولد :) ..

تسلمي ع المسجآت الروعه ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآآفيه ،

مآآنحرم جديدك :/

وعذرآ تم الدَمج لآن فيه ردود ونفس المسجآت :) ..

مآآنحرمش منك يآآرب

تحيآآتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام عليك يا سيدي
يا رسول الله في يوم
مولدك وفي كل يوم
عليك وعلى الك مني
افضل الصلاة
واطيب السلام



متباركين بالمولد

----------


## ام وسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
نبارك لكم مولد شفيع الأمة النبي محمد 
والله يعطيكم العافية علي المسجات

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااا 
مسجااااااااااات روووووووعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
عاشت لايادي    (  * _   *  )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*متباركين جميعا بالمولد الشريف* 
*وكل عام وانتم بخير* 

*ولا خلا ولا عدم منكم*

----------

